# Franklin & Bash all season spoilers



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone see this TNT summer filler show? The pilot was alright. I think the humor in it is fun. I especially liked the case where the sexy billboard was causing auto accidents.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I recorded but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I watched it, didn't love it. I liked the cancelled "The Defenders" better. 
Do like Malcolm Mcdowell tho.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

liked it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh shoot. I hope they replay the pilot. I was going to record it but forgot.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh shoot. *I hope they replay the pilot.* I was going to record it but forgot.


You're joking....right? Of COURSE they will re-air the pilot. All the cable networks replay all their shows ad infinitum...


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

I liked the pilot, especially Breckin Meyer's character Jared Franklin.

I chuckled at the Clockwork Orange movie poster on the wall of their house.

If I remember correctly when I set the season pass, the pilot episode will replay at least four times before next Wednesday.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

It's worth watching JUST for McDowell. We enjoyed it - it'll fit in with our regular summer shows.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

As sad as I was to see the end of Raising the Bar, it was worthwhile for this show to come about. I really thought it was pretty good.

And I love having Malcolm McDowell in it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> You're joking....right? Of COURSE they will re-air the pilot. All the cable networks replay all their shows ad infinitum...


Yeah-I wasn't sure how long ago the pilot aired.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The pilot was on multiple channels also. I made sure my SP was for TNT.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've never been a fan of actually showing vomitting on TV, but the double vomitting scene really had me laughing!

Good points and bad points, but I enjoyed this. Had already set an SP.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Frylock said:


> And I love having Malcolm McDowell in it.


Didn't watch it but caught the very end when "Zach" (not sure if he is Franklin or Bash) said "I have a 3-day pass to Coachella" and McDowell said, "Great-we can carpool.."


----------



## nexter (Aug 25, 2010)

Regina said:


> Didn't watch it but caught the very end when "Zach" (not sure if he is Franklin or Bash) said "I have a 3-day pass to Coachella" and McDowell said, "Great-we can carpool.."


that was closer to the beginning i think o.o


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Haven't seen it but I heard that Mark-Paul Gosselar's character is what you would expect his previous character (Zach Morris) to be at this point in his life. True?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Watch it.. the "we can carpool" was the best line. It was funny at parts, but I don't see it lasting very long.

McDowell is playing the exact same character as his role in Entourage.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Haven't seen it but I heard that Mark-Paul Gosselar's character is what you would expect his previous character (Zach Morris) to be at this point in his life. True?


Yeah, I can see his character as Zach Morris who grew up.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Damn TNT. Not available for free anywhere, even on TNT.tv and $2.84 an episode on Amazon for the HD version. One of the major drawbacks to cutting the cord I guess.

With prices like that, it's like they actually encouraging you seek "alternative sources".

And the show I was most looking forward to this somewhere summer, Falling Skies, is also on TNT.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Damn TNT. Not available for free anywhere, even on TNT.tv and $2.84 an episode on Amazon for the HD version. One of the major drawbacks to cutting the cord I guess.
> 
> With prices like that, it's like they actually encouraging you seek "alternative sources".
> 
> And the show I was most looking forward to this somewhere, Falling Skies, is also on TNT.


The Pilot is free on iTunes.

After that I'm sure it will follow their normal pricing.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

nexter said:


> that was closer to the beginning i think o.o


Oh, well, like I said, I didn't watch it...

I thought that was the end!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It was ok.

I have a SP set for it.

This summer has slim pickin's, so I will take anything watchable at this point...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> It was ok.
> 
> I have a SP set for it.
> 
> This summer has slim pickin's, so I will take anything watchable at this point...


Well thank ya kindly fer watchin', little missy!


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Wife and I watched it tonight. Enjoyed it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched it last night (as I was enjoying my microwaved corn on the cob and maryland crabs.) 

I liked it enough to set the SP for it. McDowell was great. The guy that played his nephew looked familiar. I don't know what I have seen him in before. Something else where he didn't play a nice guy...a cop? Now I am going to search imdb.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I liked it enough to set the SP for it. McDowell was great. The guy that played his nephew looked familiar. I don't know what I have seen him in before. Something else where he didn't play a nice guy...a cop? Now I am going to search imdb.


Reed Diamond. He was the first casualty (that they showed, if I remember correctly) of Vic Mackey's crew on _The Shield_. He was also the heavy in the early episodes of _Doll House_. He's also been in many other things (_Homicide: Life on the Street_, for one?).


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Wasn't he also the brother in Journeyman?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

MNoelH said:


> Wasn't he also the brother in Journeyman?


Yes.. Now I'm all bitter now.. Thanks for making me remember that awesome show.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This show is just a fun show. I hope they keep up the comedy and the irreverence.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I know that had to be Biff Tannen going on about the baby present in the 8 June episode.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I know that had to be Biff Tannen going on about the baby present in the 8 June episode.


Yeah, it was. I had to go find images from BTtF to see how he compared to 1985 Biff.

















Also found this, which is pretty funny:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MNoelH said:


> Wasn't he also the brother in Journeyman?


BINGO!!! That's where I remember him from. I mean, yes, from The Shield also, but it was Journeyman that clicked. Him standing inside the entranceway to Journeyman's house. I could see the door behind him and the stairs and him talking to someone.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Finally watched the Pilot episode (thanks to On Demand) and for the first few minutes I was getting that vibe that this one was going to be a bit too cheesy/cliched to want to watch.

But as things progressed my wife and I started liking the direction it was going and the characters are enjoyable to watch for the most part...still not a fan of the guy who plays Franklin but hopefully that feeling will pass as the show has potential.

Oh and please writers of said show...no more shots of dudes bare asses!! YUCK!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I gotta say, I am about ready to delete my SP. 

Going to give it one more chance, but overall I am finding this show kinda dumb and it does not hold my attention at all.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've watched the first two episodes and I've liked it so far.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

GREAT SHOW It dose not take much thinking to enjoy it. The mind can rest till the Fall Season strikes


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

"I think I'm going to go masturbate"

That got a laugh out loud from me.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I enjoy the show for the most part, but Franklin & Bash are just a little TOO juvenile for me.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I gotta say, I am about ready to delete my SP.
> 
> Going to give it one more chance, but overall I am finding this show kinda dumb and it does not hold my attention at all.


See, and we enjoyed it a LOT. Several laugh out loud moments last night. It is clear that you & I are never going to agree on TV shows!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

JoBeth66 said:


> See, and we enjoyed it a LOT. Several laugh out loud moments last night.


Why am I not surprised? 



JoBeth66 said:


> It is clear that you & I are never going to agree on TV shows!!


Nope. Never!


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Why am I not surprised?


Every time you give me the rolleyes, I'm going to remind you that you seem to think Jersey Shore is funny, when there isn't a single show on TV as dumb as that one!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

JoBeth66 said:


> Every time you give me the rolleyes, I'm going to remind you that you seem to think *Jersey Shore is funny, when there isn't a single show on TV as dumb as that one*!


LOL!! So so true! The most mindless drivel on TV imo and it amazes me that anyone with even a fraction of a brain would sit and watch it week by week.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I liked the pilot but the second show was fairly "meh". The third recorded yesterday, I may give it one more shot. (If I watch three episodes, I am a third through the run anyways)


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I liked the pilot but the second show was fairly "meh". The third recorded yesterday, I may give it one more shot. (If I watch three episodes, I am a third through the run anyways)


I thought last night's was much better than last week's.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

JoBeth66 said:


> Every time you give me the rolleyes, I'm going to remind you that you seem to think Jersey Shore is funny, when there isn't a single show on TV as dumb as that one!


I agree it is dumb, but at least it is FUNNY!

I have not yet watched this week's F&B - it is on my Tivo.

We shall see...but I don't have high expectations!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

JoBeth66 said:


> Every time you give me the rolleyes, I'm going to remind you that you seem to think Jersey Shore is funny, when there isn't a single show on TV as dumb as that one!


What?!?



I think Franklin and Bash is fun! It's cute and a bit clever... maybe a bit too frat boy... but grown up Zach is pretty much as I thought he'd be. And, he's still a cutie.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I will give a solid "it's fun" vote on this show.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> What?!?


I know, right? YOU talk to her - I've given up. 



> I think Franklin and Bash is fun! It's cute and a bit clever... maybe a bit too frat boy... but grown up Zach is pretty much as I thought he'd be. And, he's still a cutie.


That is because you are an intelligent and sophisticated lady with a well-honed sense of humor.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

The show has grown on me. SP stays. I could do without the nephew.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The show might be "fun" but I have better ways to spend 44 minutes.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Pure brain candy. Which is often all I'm after in my TV shows. The SP stays for now.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The show has grown on me. SP stays. I could do without the nephew.


Nephew's gotta be there though. They have to have a bad guy to show up.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't watched the third episode yet. I hope it is better than the second which was not as good at the first.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just watched ep3 this morning...I don't know - It seems too predictable and, yes, cheesy is a good word. I want to like it so will hang in longer but I think something is missing.

I like Mark-Paul G but the little short guy is just irritating to me, like a mosquito following him around. I guess that is basically what the role is, but I'm not loving it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

sharkster said:


> I like Mark-Paul G but the little short guy is just irritating to me, like a mosquito following him around. I guess that is basically what the role is, but I'm not loving it.


I can never remember the actor's name, so I always call the little guy "Bill Maher Jr.".


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Mark-Paul Gosselar and Breckin Meyer give me a really strong vibe of the "Bosom Buddies" pairing of Tom Hanks and Peter Scolari. Maybe it's just the tall guy-short guy thing.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I thought nephew was in Boston Legal, but I think I"m wrong.

I'm still watching and enjoying. I think I like Summer TV best of all seasons!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I can never remember the actor's name, so I always call the little guy "Bill Maher Jr.".


I always confuse him with Noah Wyle. Obviously not as tall though.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought the third episode turned the corner for me... Found it enjoyable and humorous and much better together then the previous two.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm enjoying it for what it is: mindless summer fun.

I can't decide if Malcolm McDowell is busting his ass or phoning it in. Either way it is perfect! Kinda like Christopher Walken for the last decade or so.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

"It's not my fault....I'm more of a Mac guy!"


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

That whole scene with Pindar and the nephew was hilarious!

I grew to like more of the characters in this episode... Good stuff.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Keeping the SP and enjoying. Suits is No. 1 for me though.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I definitely enjoyed the episode with the Kirk Gibson home run ball.


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

This is the least impressive of the new TV shows for me so far. It's fun, but it's the most outlandish and least believable of the shows. It's a fun fling, but I think I'd like it more if they tried to make it either less zany, or the humor more sophisticated. It's like a dumbed down version of Ally McBeal.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Ho Hum. Entertaining, but not a priority. I'll keep recording for now.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Still enjoying the show, although it's not nearly as good as Suits.

I seem to be watching as many new shows on TNT, USA, and Lifetime this summer as I do NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX during the winter!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I seem to be watching as many new shows on TNT, USA, and Lifetime this summer as I do NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX during the winter!


Between HBO, USA, TNT and SyFy, my DVR is filling up fast.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> Between HBO, USA, TNT and SyFy, my DVR is filling up fast.


+1

And now I have to give Alphas a shot on SYFY tonight, well tomorrow afternoon, will be the 1st chance I have to record it. Thank God for USA/TNT/FX/USA/SYFY repeat airings.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> Between HBO, USA, TNT and SyFy, my DVR is filling up fast.


+1

and have to give Alphas a shot on SYFY tonight, well tomorrow afternoon, will be the 1st chance I have to record it. Thank God for USA/TNT/FX/USA?SYFY repeat airings.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm still watching. I like it. Malcolm McDowell is hilarious. Little short guy still annoys me, but less and less. Was surprised that Jason Alexander is even shorter than he. 

I liked the baseball ep also.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> +1
> 
> And now I have to give Alphas a shot on SYFY tonight, well tomorrow afternoon, will be the 1st chance I have to record it. Thank God for USA/TNT/FX/USA/SYFY repeat airings.





TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> +1
> 
> and have to give Alphas a shot on SYFY tonight, well tomorrow afternoon, will be the 1st chance I have to record it. Thank God for USA/TNT/FX/USA?SYFY repeat airings.


Your tuners wouldn't be so tied up if you didn't record the same show twice.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Thank God for USA/TNT/FX/USA/SYFY repeat airings.


Yes and Yes!!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Tommy Chong as the judge on a pot possession case? Brilliant!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Idearat said:


> Tommy Chong as the judge on a pot possession case? Brilliant!


That was great.


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

It's not going to win any awards but this show is just a good, fun summer show. We like it!

I loved Tommy Chong as the hard nosed judge, that was a genuine laugh out loud moment for us. I really hope it gets renewed, we really enjoy it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I thought when I first started this show "meh" then I laughed. Every new episode, I think "meh" dumb show and then I laugh. That is the criteria that I use. I never laughed during Chaos for example but this weird little summer show makes me laugh.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Idearat said:


> Tommy Chong as the judge on a pot possession case? Brilliant!


I just watched it ("The Bangover" episode) tonight, and I burst out laughing when they showed the judge was Tommy Chong. And he had a line later about the scourge of marijuana, or something like that. Hilarious.

I've been leaning more toward Suits, but this pushed Franklin & Bash back in.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

That was a fun episode! Spot on. I like the assistant coming in and organizing everything. I think I am liking Franklin more than Bash. Wait, is it Zach that's Bash? well, the other guy. At one point in the show I was reminded of Zach and Screech, then I realized that maybe that's why it worked so well, that the Zach actor needed someone to bounce off of and it works.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched last night's episode this morning. Surprised to see it was the season finale. I think I officially liked the first season. 

After the show, they said to look for a new season next summer. So, I guess the show got picked up for a second season.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was bummed that this was the last one. This show was very funny and quirky--perfect for those evenings when you're tired and hot and don't want to think too much.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah... Was a good sign that the show does not take itself too seriously when the big boss is on trial for murder in the finale and it is still relatively light.

Including the body's head coming off in the morgue, lol.

The show is/cute/clever. Certainly seems to be at least on Par with the defenders.

I am totally fascinated by their house which seems to be more bar than house. The parties they always seem to have going on there make me jealous at times.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have booze bottles around but this guy has an entire bar set up including the taps for draft beer etc. Wowzer.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

marksman said:


> I am totally fascinated by their house which seems to be more bar than house. The parties they always seem to have going on there make me jealous at times.


Not jealous at all here! Watching their parties make me think of things like "how do they keep track of who's where and who'd doing what?".

That kind of party in my house would make me crazy.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

It was a fun show, but I noticed that I stopped watching. I never "disliked" it but apparently I never liked it enough to watch past the first few shows. Meh.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Finally got around to downloading the last 2-3 eps..not the best show on TV by far, but still an amusing 42 minutes during the dead summer tv season.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Tried the first two episodes but just couldn't buy into the premise even though it's "just television". Won't miss it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So without reading too much of this thread or starting a new one, I decided to give this series a try. I'm now on episode 5 and I'm quite enjoying it. It's pretty light and fun, if not at all believable in the real world... I thought surely it must be a USA show but it's not! 

Season 2 starts soon doesn't it? This thread is a season thread with barely 3 pages. Must not have been a hit with you guys.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

photoshopgrl said:


> So without reading too much of this thread or starting a new one, I decided to give this series a try. I'm now on episode 5 and I'm quite enjoying it. It's pretty light and fun, if not at all believable in the real world... I thought surely it must be a USA show but it's not!
> 
> Season 2 starts soon doesn't it? This thread is a season thread with barely 3 pages. Must not have been a hit with you guys.


Just so wild that believability seemed beyond possible, at least for me. Here's a current list of returning shows...including F&B....

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/story/2012-05-24/summer-tv-schedule-may-june/55191676/1


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> So without reading too much of this thread or starting a new one, I decided to give this series a try. I'm now on episode 5 and I'm quite enjoying it. It's pretty light and fun, if not at all believable in the real world... I thought surely it must be a USA show but it's not!
> 
> Season 2 starts soon doesn't it? This thread is a season thread with barely 3 pages. Must not have been a hit with you guys.


I like this show, but you started THIS instead of Deadwood? For shame.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

F&B was a lot of fun; I enjoyed it quite a bit. I've given up on most other similar summer shows (getting repetitive) so it was good to see a new one come along. I'm happy it'll be back!

The thing is, it's one of those shows where there's not much to discuss. The plots are very straightforward. It's funny but not much to say other than "good episode!" most of the time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

zordude said:


> I like this show, but you started THIS instead of Deadwood? For shame.


That will be next! I know I'm going to like it based on everyone's reviews here. I honestly didn't think I'd like this so I wanted to watch the pilot and get it off my drive. Then surprisingly I did like I so I've kept watching!



madscientist said:


> F&B was a lot of fun; I enjoyed it quite a bit. I've given up on most other similar summer shows (getting repetitive) so it was good to see a new one come along. I'm happy it'll be back!
> 
> The thing is, it's one of those shows where there's not much to discuss. The plots are very straightforward. It's funny but not much to say other than "good episode!" most of the time.


Not that you'd want to discuss this but holy moly, Mark-Paul sure likes to show his bare ass on TV. First Weeds and then this. 
And I've seen Reed Diamond in tons of stuff and liked him. I'm glad he has more than a guest spot. Plus he's kind of hot. 
Oh and is there any show that Natalie Zea doesn't guest on??


----------

